# A documentary on Vivaldi



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

This documentary explores the creative relationship Vivaldi shared with the girls of the Ospedale della Pietà for whom he composed so much music.

Musicologists often blithely ignore the fact that Vivaldi wrote a lot of his music specifically for all woman and girl orchestras and choirs.


----------

